# Euro 2012



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Το παρόν νήμα θα ασχοληθεί με τη διοργάνωση της UEFA και όχι με προβλέψεις για το τελευταίο έτος της Ελλάδας στο ευρώ ή την τελευταία χρονιά του ευρώ. (Μακριά οι Κασσάνδρες! Άπαγε της βλασφημίας! Φτου, κακά!)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2012)

Προσθέτω εδώ το link με το πρόγραμμα των αγώνων, έτσι για να υπάρχει:

http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/season=2012/matches/index.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Από τον ιστότοπο της UEFA, στη σελίδα της Ελλάδας, υπάρχει βιντεάκι:

Karagounis out to poop party again

Giorgios Karagounis was a scorer as Greece upset Portugal in the UEFA EURO 2004 curtain-raiser. He spoke to UEFA.com ahead of another opening match against the hosts.

Poop? Κακίες...


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2012)

Έ, να πούμε κι εμείς άκομψα ότι ανοίξαμε (http://rogerioscoupedumonde.wordpress.com/) και σας περιμένουμε; 

[μέχρι και ψηφοφορία έβαλα ο καψερός μπας και σταυρώσω κανένα πελάτη, αλλά...]:inno:


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Έπρεπε να το είχες κάνει και νωρίτερα. Τώρα υπάρχει ήδη εκεί μια εγκυκλοπαίδεια πράμα να διαβάσουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ποιοι είναι οι Πολωνοί (τέως) χρεοκοπημένοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Με «ευκολία βγήκαν οι κάρτες»* από τον Ισπανό. Πιστωτικές τις πέρασε; Δεν πρόλαβε να βγάλει τα λεφτά του από την Bankia;


*Σχολιαστής της ΕΤ1


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ηχεί η (μία και μοναδική) σάλπιγγα της Ιεριχώς του Θερμαϊκού!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2012)

Αφού σχολιαστής είναι ο Χαϊκάλης, γιατί το παιχνίδι δεν είναι 50/50;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 8, 2012)

De vergúenza el show tarjetero de Velasco Carballo 

Velasco Carballo es bastante *tarjetero*

*καρτάκιας card-happy *


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, Fortuna!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Την ξέρετε την ερώτηση της ξανθιάς:

Τώρα θα παίζουν χωρίς τερματοφύλακα αυτοί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Γκολ, γκολ, γκολ!
Φτου, φτου, φτου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Εμάς μας έδωσαν μαζί με το PSΙ και μια αλλαγή δώρο μετά από Κυριάκο, Σάλπι, Φορτούνη; Τι λέει ο ρεπόρτερ του πάγκου; Δεν δουλεύει το κομπιουτεράκι στο κινητό του πια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Χαρμολύπη!

Όποιος περαστικός θυμάται να έχει ξαναδεί αυτή τη λέξη σε αθλητικό σχόλιο (και τη βρει), να παίξει ένα δεκαρικάκι στοίχημα να καλύψουμε το μισό δημόσιο χρέος.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χαρμολύπη!
> 
> Όποιος περαστικός θυμάται να έχει ξαναδεί αυτή τη λέξη σε αθλητικό σχόλιο (και τη βρει), να παίξει ένα δεκαρικάκι στοίχημα να καλύψουμε το μισό δημόσιο χρέος.



 έχει δει το γούγλι ούκ ολίγα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Σχόλιο στο κονάκι του Ρογήρου:



π2 said:


> Όπως έλεγα και στο τουίτερ, μια παραβολή για την κρίση: τα κάναμε ρόιδο μόνοι μας αλλά μετά ήρθε και η δομική αναπροσαρμογή της οικονομίας του παιχνιδιού. Φαίνεται πως κάποιοι θέλουν να μας διώξουν από το Euro.
> 
> (Το άλλο φοβερό τιτίβισμα που διάβασα ήταν πως για όλα φταίει η παλαβή αριστερά μας, όπου παίζει κι ένας μετανάστης).
> 
> Και η παραβολή συνεχίστηκε: όταν τα πράγματα σκούρυναν, παραδόξως κάτι κάναμε. Παραλίγο θα κάναμε μια επική ανατροπή, αλλά βγάλαμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας με το χαμένο πέναλτι, και μετά που υπήρχε αριθμητική ισορροπία, επανήλθαμε στη μετριότητα και στη βολή μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> έχει δει το γούγλι ούκ ολίγα



Για φαντάσου!


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 8, 2012)

Ελληνικό πανό στο γήπεδο αγγλιστί
http://sports.pathfinder.gr/football/euro2012/2016973.html


> Όταν εσείς φτιάξατε Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, ΔΝΤ και Ευρώ,
> εμείς είχαμε ήδη ξοδέψει τα χρήματά σας. Greek rules


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Ωραίο! Από τις ίδιες σελίδες και το μήνυμα των Ιρλανδών, το οποίο επίσης προσυπογράφουμε,


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

Ναι, μόνο που κι εμείς κι αυτοί είμαστε men at work in a land down and under, down at heel, down and out, since though working our asses off, the powers that be have already spent our money for generations to come. Γιορζ τρούλι, ο σπάστης.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 9, 2012)

Εγώ, πάντως, που δεν περίμενα πολλά πράγματα από τη φετινή εθνική και παρακολούθησα μόνο το (καλό) β' ημίχρονο, είμαι ικανοποιημένος. Η εθνική διέθετε και ψυχικά αποθέματα και τακτική ωριμότητα και τεχνική επάρκεια. Και δεν παραβλέπω ότι ανατρέψαμε την κατάσταση παίζοντας με παίχτη λιγότερο. Η μόνη πικρία αφορά το ότι δεν πήραμε μια νίκη που δικαιούμασταν. Αλλά γι' αυτό ας όψονται το θολωμένο μυαλό του Κάρα στο πέναλτυ και η διαιτησία των δυνητικών συντρόφων μας στο ΔΝΤ που ήταν εντελώς παραγκάτη.

Για να μετριάσουμε, όμως, τον ενθουσιασμό, ας επισημάνουμε ότι η αυτή η Πολωνία ήταν υπερβολικά αγχωμένη, ανώριμη τακτικά και περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων παικτικά.

Ά, και το ελληνικό πανώ δεν μου πολυάρεσε. Κάτι τα λάθη του, κάτι το εξυπνακίστικο πνεύμα του. Πολύ πιο συμπαθητικό βρήκα το ιρλανδικό για τη Μέρκελ.


----------



## Irini (Jun 9, 2012)

Άντε να δούμε αν η Citta προβλέψει και τον επόμενο αγώνα σωστά ή θα δίνει την νίκη πάντα στο πρώτο πεπόνι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Ά, και το ελληνικό πανώ δεν μου πολυάρεσε. Κάτι τα λάθη του, κάτι το εξυπνακίστικο πνεύμα του. Πολύ πιο συμπαθητικό βρήκα το ιρλανδικό για τη Μέρκελ.


Ελπίζω να είναι αυτοσαρκαστικό, διότι μόνο έτσι στέκει. Και το "Greek rules" να είναι αυτό που λέει και όχι λάθος για το "Greece rules".


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

Irini said:


> Άντε να δούμε αν η Citta προβλέψει και τον επόμενο αγώνα σωστά ή θα δίνει την νίκη πάντα στο πρώτο πεπόνι.


Και καλά τον Πάουλ τονε βάλανε στη σχάρα κι έγινε μεζές για ουζάκι. Την ελεφαντίνα να δω τι θα τηνε κάμουνε όταν αρχίσει να τα μασάει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και το "Greek rules" να είναι αυτό που λέει και όχι λάθος για το "Greece rules".


Θα μπορούσε βέβαια κάποιος να πει πως είναι ο ενικός τού "Greeks rule". :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2012)

Η ιρλανδική εθνική ομάδα κατεβαίνει ενισχυμένη






με το επιθετικό δίδυμο της Γουέστ Μπρομ, Σέιν Λονγκ και Σάιμον Κοξ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 10, 2012)

H φίλη μου Ιταλία τσίμπησε τον βαθμό από το φαβορί δήθεν. Μας έστειλε και ταμείο το 1-1. ;) 

Forza Italia!!!!


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 10, 2012)

Ε με κάτι τέτοια είναι δυνατόν να μην συμπαθείς (τουλάχιστον) τους Ιρλανδούς??? 

Όσο για τους Ιθπανούς, είμαι κομπλεξικός γιατρέ (όχι, γενικά απευθύνομαι κι όχι στον δικό μας ντόκτορα  ) που δεν τους χωνεύω με τίποτα ???


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2012)

Από το αστείρευτο 9gag


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2012)

Και σιγά σιγά νομίζω ότι όλοι εμπεδώνουμε πώς προκαλείται ναυτία όταν λείπουν τα δύο βασικά σέντερ μπακ και γυρίζεις σε αυτή τη θέση τον βασικό σου αμυντικό χαφ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2012)

Μωρέ, αν μας δίνανε άλλη μισή ώρα... Έπρεπε να καταγγείλουμε τη διάρκεια του παιχνιδιού και να επιβάλουμε ένα σχέδιο αναδιάρθρωσης της Εθνικής και του αποτελέσματος.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 12, 2012)

Επίσης να καταργήσουμε μονομερώς τα πρώτα ημίχρονα και να παίζουμε μόνο τα δεύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2012)

Μια και πιάσαμε αλλού τη συζήτηση (και) για πολεμικά καράβια και επειδή η Λεξιλογία είναι προπάντων εκπαιδευτικό, μορφωτικό και διαπλαστικό φόρουμ, αξίζει επίσης να αναφέρουμε μερικά τριβίδια σχετικά με την πόλη διεξαγωγής του αγώνα όπου βυθίστηκε άδοξα η εθνική ποδοσφαίρου μας.

Το Βρότσουαφ (που λέει και ο Ρογήρος) ήταν η παλιά ιστορική πρωτεύουσα της Σιλεσίας και είναι ακόμη (χρονικό!) πιο γνωστό σε εμάς με τη γερμανική του ονομασία, Μπρεσλάου.

Breslau ήταν η ονομασία ενός πολεμικού σκάφους του γερμανικού αυτοκρατορικού ναυτικού στον Α'ΠΠ, το οποίο μαζί με το Goeben (Γκέμπεν) κατέφυγαν με την έναρξη του Α'ΠΠ στην Κωνσταντινούπολη (για να μην αιχμαλωτιστούν από τον αγγλικό στόλο) και παραχωρήθηκαν στον οθωμανικό στόλο το 1914. Το Μπρεσλάου μετονομάστηκε Midilli (Μυτιλήνη) και βυθίστηκε το 1918, προσκρούοντας σε πέντε νάρκες στα ανοιχτά της Ίμβρου, κυνηγημένο από το αγγλικό _Αγαμέμνων_. (Το _Γκέμπεν_, ως Γιαβούζ, έμεινε στον τουρκικό στόλο μέχρι μετά τον Β'ΠΠ.)


----------



## sarant (Jun 13, 2012)

Η ανθράκευση των Γκέμπεν και Μπρεσλάου τον Αύγ. 1914 με εντολή Βενιζέλου (που εξαπατήθηκε μάλλον, πιστεύοντας ότι πρόκειται για άλλο πλοίο) ήταν ένα από τα καυτά επεισόδια της ελληνικής πολιτικής ζωής εκείνη την εποχή.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 13, 2012)

Για τους πρόσφυγες του Εμφυλίου στην Πολωνία (Ηλίας Βράζας, νεοελληνιστής εκεί, γεννημένος στο Βρότσλαβ)



> ....Ως παιδί θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου να μετακινείται διαρκώς για δουλειές. Όταν έγινε διευθυντής κομματικής σχολής μετακομίσαμε στο Κροστσένκο. Οι κάτοικοί του ήταν σχεδόν όλοι Έλληνες. *Στο σχολείο μαθαίναμε και μιλούσαμε ελληνικά. Οι λίγοι Πολωνοί στο τέλος έμαθαν και αυτοί ελληνικά*. Στα 16 μου επέστρεψα στον τόπο γεννήσεως μου, στο *Βρότσλαβ*, όπου ζω μέχρι σήμερα. Εμείς μεγαλώσαμε με την ιδέα ότι κάποια στιγμή θα γυρίσουμε στην Ελλάδα. Αυτή ήταν η ταυτότητά μας. Ότι ανήκουμε αλλού. Το θέμα της ταυτότητας δημιουργήθηκε όταν κατάρρευσε η Χούντα στην Ελλάδα και αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε για επαναπατρισμό…http://gazikapllani.blogspot.gr/2011/05/blog-post_21.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2012)

Μια βροχή τους σώζει! Ποιους όμως;


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Breslau ήταν η ονομασία ενός πολεμικού σκάφους του γερμανικού αυτοκρατορικού ναυτικού στον Α'ΠΠ, το οποίο μαζί με το Goeben (Γκέμπεν) κατέφυγαν με την έναρξη του Α'ΠΠ στην Κωνσταντινούπολη (για να μην αιχμαλωτιστούν από τον αγγλικό στόλο) και παραχωρήθηκαν στον οθωμανικό στόλο το 1914. Το Μπρεσλάου μετονομάστηκε Midilli (Μυτιλήνη) και βυθίστηκε το 1918, προσκρούοντας σε πέντε νάρκες στα ανοιχτά της Ίμβρου, κυνηγημένο από το αγγλικό _Αγαμέμνων_. (Το _Γκέμπεν_, ως Γιαβούζ, έμεινε στον τουρκικό στόλο μέχρι μετά τον Β'ΠΠ.)


 
Με την ευκαιρία, επισημαίνω ένα εδάφιο από το άρθρο της βίκι για το Γκέμπεν:



> She was scrapped in 1973, after the West German government declined an invitation to buy her back from Turkey. She was the last surviving ship built by the Imperial German Navy, and the longest-serving battlecruiser or dreadnought-type ship in any navy.[SUP][4][/SUP]



Ωστόσο, η κλάση Iowa έμεινε σε υπηρεσία μέχρι το 1992, ενώ η κλάση De Zeven Provinciën του Περού είναι ακόμα (!) σε υπηρεσία. Και τα δυο βέβαια ήταν relics στα τελευταία τους, περισσότερο ως σύμβολα παρά με ουσιώδη άλλη χρησιμότητα. 

Και μια και είπες για αιχμαλωσία, κάτι αντίστοιχο που μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ήταν με κάποια υποβρύχια που είχαν μεταφέρει οι Γερμανοί στον Β' ΠΠ στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα για να έχουν κι εκεί ναυτική παρουσία. Επειδή η Τουρκία ήταν ουδέτερη, τα μετέφεραν στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα *δια ξηράς *πράγμα πρωτοφανές για τα σύγχρονα ναυτικά δεδομένα. Καθώς δεν είχαν τρόπο διαφυγής, όταν ο Άξονας έχασε τον έλεγχο της περιοχής, τα πληρώματά τους τα βύθισαν. Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι ένα από αυτά πρέπει να έχει διατηρηθεί σε ναυτικό μουσείο της Ουκρανίας, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

In other news, θεωρώ ότι πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να ξεφορτωθούμε αυτή τη ντακότα που ακούει στο όνομα Καραγκούνης. Έχει ήδη ένα στάδιο με το όνομά του, τι θα γίνει;:s


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Μου αρέσει που στο παιχνίδι με τη Ρωσία έχουμε μαζί μας το Ρωσσίδη, είπε η ξανθιά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Μην περιμένετε δάνειο από τους Ρώσους, έτσι;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 16, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> In other news, θεωρώ ότι πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να ξεφορτωθούμε αυτή τη ντακότα που ακούει στο όνομα Καραγκούνης.



You were saying...? :twit: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 16, 2012)

Έτσι, ρε! (sic) 
Και χρεοκοπημένοι θα τους τρελάνουμε! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Θα τους αλλοτριώσουμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Πάω να γλεντήσω με τη φάτσα του Όλι Καν, να λέει «Έτσι είναι το ποδόσφαιρο»...

Ξεκινάνε φαβορί Ρωσία και Πολωνία και... γκλουπ!

Π-ρ-ό-κ-ρ-ι-σ-η!


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μην περιμένετε δάνειο από τους Ρώσους, έτσι;


Τη Γερμανία, όμως, να την αφήσουμε να μας νικήσει, ναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Γερμανική και αυστριακή τιβή έπαιξαν τις δηλώσεις του Σηφάκη. Στη γερμανική, που σχολιάζει ο Καν, ο Όλι δήλωσε ότι δεν πρέπει να υποτιμάμε πώς οι ποδοσφαιριστές από ένα έθνος υπό πίεση κερδίζουν σε πάθος κλπ και θυμήθηκε τους Αμερικάνους που είχαν αντιμετωπίσει το 2002, λίγο μετά τη 9/11. Στην αυστριακή, που σχολιάζει ο Προχάσκα, είπε (όταν τον ρώτησαν): «Φυσικά είναι φαβορί η Γερμανία (όχι ότι θα με πειράξει αν χάσουν) αλλά και σήμερα, τους Ρώσους είχα για φαβορί.»

Το λαϊτμοτίβ τους είναι βέβαια: «Αυτό είναι το ποδόσφαιρο!»

Και δεν χαρίζουμε τίποτα! :) Ιδίως αν γίνει καμιά έκπληξη και βγει πρώτη στον Β' η πελάτισσα, η Πορτογαλία.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...Το λαϊτμοτίβ τους είναι βέβαια: «Αυτό είναι το ποδόσφαιρο!»
> 
> Και δεν χαρίζουμε τίποτα! :) Ιδίως αν γίνει καμιά έκπληξη και βγει πρώτη στον Β' η πελάτισσα, η Πορτογαλία.



Εξαιρετική ανταπόκριση!

Πιο πιθανό, αν γίνει η στραβή, να δούμε danish dynamite πρώτο (το ξέρω ότι αν προκύψει τριπλή ισοβαθμία άντε να κάνεις υποθέσεις κι υπολογισμούς, αλλά το καταθέτω...). :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> (το ξέρω ότι αν προκύψει τριπλή ισοβαθμία άντε να κάνεις υποθέσεις κι υπολογισμούς, αλλά το καταθέτω...)


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ry-possible-outcome-for-group-b-qualification


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μην περιμένετε δάνειο από τους Ρώσους, έτσι;


A, δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες και το άλλο το σημερινό (και μάλιστα με σχεδόν τη δεύτερη ομάδα μας): http://en.rian.ru/sports/20120617/174079872.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Και το προφητικό του ΜούφαΝΕΤ βγήκε αληθινό!


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 17, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...



επίκαιρο...

*«L’ Equipe» (Γαλλία): «Η Ελλάδα παραμένει στη ζώνη του… Euro»*





dharvatis said:


> You were saying...? :twit: :clap: :clap:



ένα χαλασμένο ρολόι δυο τουλάχιστον φορές τη μέρα δείχνει σωστά την ώρα


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

Του Ελύτη το «Όι, όι, μάνα μου, όι, όι, μάνα μου» θυμήθηκαν όλοι οι αθλητικογράφοι εδώ από τον τρόπο που περιέγραψε ο Ρώσος σχολιαστής το ιστορικό γκολ του Καραγκούνη στο Ρωσία-Ελλάς (0-1).


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ry-possible-outcome-for-group-b-qualification



«Prediction: Germany qualifies first, Portugal qualifies second»

Η σπουδαία σελίδα όπου μας έστειλες δεν έπιασε τα αποτελέσματα στα γκολ, αλλά τα έπιασε ως προς τις ομάδες που πέρασαν. 

Τελικά ούτε το ποδόσφαιρο δεν μας επιφύλασσε σήμερα εκπλήξεις.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 18, 2012)

Μια και ο επικείμενος αγώνας Ελλάδας-Γερμανίας είναι προ των πυλών...


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 18, 2012)

Χαχαχα! _"Beckenbauer obviously a bit of a surprise" _:-D :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

+1 ΛΒ
Πάντα-χρόνος-κλασικό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2012)

Αλκέτας Παναγούλιας (1934-2012)

Ήταν ο προπονητής που οδήγησε για πρώτη φορά την Εθνική σε Πανευρωπαϊκό (το 1980) και σε Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο (το 1994).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2012)

Αυτή τη χαριτωμένη σκηνή την είδαμε (όσοι την είδαμε, τελοσπάντων)






και χαμογελάσαμε με την ανθρωπιά της. Σωστά;

Όχι! Τα γερμανικά κανάλια ανακάλυψαν ότι η σκηνή είχε γυριστεί *πριν* αρχίσει το ματς και ζήτησαν τα ρέστα από την ΟΥΕΦΑ, επειδή η σήμανση δεν ήταν επαρκής (υπήρχε μεν το εισαγωγικό γραφικό της μαγνητοσκόπησης, αλλά παρέμεινε στην οθόνη η ένδειξη χρόνου και αποτελέσματος) και έτσι οι θεατές (και οι χορηγοί) τους «εξαπατήθηκαν». Η ΟΥΕΦΑ δεσμεύτηκε να είναι πιο προσεχτική άλλη φορά...
(Από το stern)

Ε και να σπάσει ο διάβολος το ποδάρι του την Παρασκευή...


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 19, 2012)

Άκουσα καλά; Στον αγώνα Αγγλίας-Ουκρανίας παίζουν ο Μίλνερ, ο Κασερίδης και ο Πιάτοφ;; :-D :-D :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2012)

Η μαντάμ Μέρκελ θα πάει τελικά να παρακολουθήσει το παιχνίδι. Άγνοια κινδύνου; Στο μεταξύ, ενημερώθηκαν κι άλλοι για την κλήρωση:

[ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΣΗ ΜΟΔΕΡΑΤΟΡΑ: ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΟΙ!]


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 20, 2012)

Δεν τον συμπαθώ αλλά η γραφικότητά του καμιά φορά έχει πλάκα. Κι ελπίζω να το φωνάξουμε κι εμείς την Παρασκευή αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Ευτυχώς, υπάρχουν πάντα και οι ψύχραιμες φωνές.


«Στη σέντρα, αδέλφια» Του Κώστα Λεονταρίδη (Καθημερινή, 20/6/2012)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2012)

Οι φίλαθλοι (φωτορεπορτάζ της Μπόστον Γκλόουμπ)


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Υπέροχες!

Ναι και μια από την κατηγορία: Ποδοσφαιριστές.
http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/John+Terry+England+v+Ukraine+Group+UEFA+EURO+M39tXBRuwJox.jpg


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 21, 2012)

Το πρόγραμμα των επόμενων ημερών: 

Πέμπτη 21/06 Τσεχία - *Πορτογαλία*
Παρασκευή 22/06 Γερμανία - *Ελλάδα*
Σάββατο 23/06 *Ισπανία* - Γαλλία
Κυριακή 24/06 Αγγλία - *Ιταλία*

Πώς τα έφερε η τύχη, ε; Ο φτωχός νότος του ΔΝΤ με τον έχοντα το πάνω χέρι βορρά. Η Τσεχία δεν ξέρω τι ψάρια πιάνει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2012)

Το κακό με τους φανατισμούς (και δεν εννοώ τους άκακους δικούς μας) είναι που, αν κερδίσουμε, θα το θεωρήσουμε σχεδόν εθνική νίκη. Αν πάλι χάσουμε, θα φταίει ο Καραγκούνης. Τι είπατε; Δεν θα παίζει ο Καραγκούνης; Ε, θα φταίει ο Σαμαράς (ο της Εθνικής Ποδοσφαίρου). Δυστυχώς δεν θα φταίει ο Σύριζα...
;)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 21, 2012)

Μα ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ φταίει για όλα... Δεν το 'ξερες, νίκελ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Και λίγη τακτική ανάλυση από ένα ιστολόγιο που ανακάλυψα πολύ πρόσφατα:

Τακτική ανάλυση της επιθετικής γερμανικής μηχανής και του πλάνου αναχαίτισης του Σάντος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τακτική ανάλυση της επιθετικής γερμανικής μηχανής και του πλάνου αναχαίτισης του Σάντος.



Καλό και για συντακτική ανάλυση:
το πλάνο με το οποίο θα αναχαιτίσουν τον Σάντος;
ή
το πλάνο του Σάντος για να αναχαιτίσουν οι Έλληνες την επιθετική γερμανική μηχανή;

(Εγώ παρακολουθώ το ποδόσφαιρο με συναίσθημα.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Rogerios (Jun 22, 2012)

Επίσης, αυτό το "*Ο*ζίλ" δεν δικαιολογείται με τίποτε. Κατά τα λοιπά, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Εζίλ 140Κ, Οζίλ 130Κ  (μου λέει ο γκούγκλης με τα νούμερά του). Δυστυχώς, το αρχικό Ο ασκεί μεγάλη επιρροή μητσικώς (και ποιος τους βράζει μωρέ τους τόνους και τις τελίτσες από πάνω)...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Προαγωνιστική ανάλυση της γερμανικής τηλεόρασης: Οι αρετές της ελληνικής ομάδας είναι:

*Πειθαρχία

Πάθος

Ηθικό (ακμαιότατο)*


(Από όσα διαβάζω σήμερα σε φυλλάδες, από όσα ακούω στις τηλεοράσεις, το φοβούνται λίγο. Μακάρι να δικαωθούν!)

Πάμε να δούμε, λοιπόν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Αμάν, την κλάψα του Γερμανού μέχρι το γκολ να ακούγατε μόνο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Δεν μπορούμε να πάμε τώρα όλοι στα σπίτια μας αγαπημένοι; είπε η ξανθιά στο 1-1.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Ο ένας έχει ρεζέρβες Μίλερ, Γκόμεζ, Ποντόλσκι κι ο άλλος του λείπει η μισή άμυνα και κάνει τρίτη αλλαγή τον 38χρονο.

11 με 11 αλλά από πόσους διαλέγει ο καθένας τους δικούς του έντεκα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Εσείς που μαζεύετε τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες, θα χαρώ αν βρείτε τον αποχαιρετισμό του Σαλπιγγίδη μετά το πέναλτι και τον στεναχωρημένο προγουλάτο Έλληνα στο τέλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Από το λάιβ μπλογκ του Σπορ FM (σχολιάζει, από κάτω προς τα πάνω ο Μιχάλης Τσόχος):


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Γεια χαρά. Και με το καλό να τα πούμε το 2016.








(Βιντεάκι με το πέναλτι: http://www.zougla.gr/webtv/general/603162/view?mid=5&pn=1 )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Πιο πριν υπάρχει το Παγκόσμιο, το 2014 στη Βραζιλία. :)

Η εθνική είναι σε μάλλον βατό όμιλο (προκρίνεται ο πρώτος και οι τέσσερις δεύτεροι μετά από μπαράζ).

Ο σύνδεσμος προς την ελληνική βικιπαίδεια αξίζει μόνο για την καταπληκτική γενική _των Μπαχάμων_.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2012)

Η Μέρκελ ήταν φυσικό να στραβώσει όταν ισοφάρισε η Εθνική μας. Ο Πλατινί τι ζόρι τράβαγε και ξίνισε τα μούτρα του;


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι ο Πλατινί θα θέλει τα αποτελέσματα να αντικατοπτρίζουν την εικόνα των αγώνων. Στο σημείο του 1-1 το αποτέλεσμα δεν αντικατόπτριζε την εικόνα του αγώνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Σχετικό και ένα σχόλιο του Λεβ για την εθνική μας (σε ερώτηση να συγκρίνει το "αρχαίο" με το "μοντέρνο" ποδόσφαιρο): «Είναι μια αξιοπερίεργη (kuriose) ομάδα. Με μία ευκαιρία συνολικά έβαλαν δυο γκολ. Αλλά φυσικά, δεν μπορούσαν να αντισταθούν στην ποδοσφαιρική λογική.»


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να δω πάντως, με τέτοιον αντίπαλο, και λίγο παραδοσιακό ποδόσφαιρο, χωρίς κανένα πούλμαν παρκαρισμένο μπροστά στα τέρματα. Κι αν όχι 50-50, άντε 55-45. Πόσα θα τρώγαμε, πόσα θα βάζαμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Ε, δεν είδες; Ένα τέταρτο (λίγο πιο) ανοιχτή μπάλα, φάγαμε τρία και μετά έπαιζαν πασούλες να περάσει η ώρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Η τουιτερική απάντηση στο σλόγκαν του Χελάκη (#62: Έτσι περνάνε αυτοί που σας χρωστάνε):

*Έτσι κερδίζουν αυτοί που μας δανείζουν.*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι ο Πλατινί θα θέλει τα αποτελέσματα να αντικατοπτρίζουν την εικόνα των αγώνων.


Καμία σχέση κτγμ (απορώ πού τα σκέφτεσαι). Γιατί, τον είδες να πανηγυρίζει στο 1-0 (#80); Απλώς κάθεται με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια. Ούτε πιστεύω πως είναι ξινισμένος στο 1-1 (δλδ διαφωνώ σ' αυτό με την Μπέρνι).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως το δυσκοίλιο ύφος του Πλατινί είναι ψιλομόνιμο. Αλήθεια, οι άλλοι κύριοι που φαίνονται μάλλον απογοητευμένοι από το γκολ της Γερμανίας ποιοι είναι; Πολωνοί που έχουν προηγούμενα μαζί τους; :devil:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2012)

Και κάποιος να της θυμίσει ν' αλλάξει ρούχα :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2012)

Μπορεί να τα θεωρεί γουρλίδικα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Θέλει και μια προσοχή, πάντως! 






(Φωτοσοπιά από το Μούφανετ του Πρόταγκον, που επιμένει να τονίζει ότι κάνει πλάκα.)


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι πως το δυσκοίλιο ύφος του Πλατινί είναι ψιλομόνιμο.:devil:



Όταν η Γαλλία κέρδισε το παγκόσμιο κύπελλο το 1998 ήταν όπως περίπου είναι τώρα η Μέρκελ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 23, 2012)

Ο Πλατινί θέλει να τσουλάει/πουλάει το προϊόν. Η Γερμανία είναι πιο εμπορική από την Ελλάδα, οπότε... 

Και ένα σχόλιο για την Ελλάδα: Η Ελλάδα δεν παίζει μπάλα ελκυστική, δεν παίζει επιθετικά, δεν παίζει ποδόσφαιρο κατοχής, αλλά αυτό που παίζει το παίζει αρκετά καλά έως πολύ καλά. Το λάθος χθες ήταν η τρύπα στα αριστερά που έκανε πάρτι ο Εζίλ και ότι η ζώνη άμυνας άρχιζε από τη μεγάλη περιοχή. Αν άρχιζε από το κέντρο όπως σε άλλα ματς θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο και το αποτέλεσμα ίσως. Με ξεκούραστους ή καλύτερους χαφ ή νεότερους έστω χαφ θα ήμασταν πιο καλοί. Ο Κατσουράνης δεν μπορεί άλλο για παράδειγμα. Και δεν έχουμε πια χαφ όπως οι Μπασινάς, Ζήκος, Στολτίδης. Τρέξαμε λιγότερο από τους Γερμανούς και κάναμε μόνο 10 φάουλ στον αγώνα, πράγμα άσχημο για ομάδα που αμύνεται και θέλει να κρατήσει σκορ. Τα φάουλ όταν γίνονται σωστά αποτελούν τακτική, αφού κόβουν και λίγο τον αέρα ειδικά των πρωτοκλασάτων παικτών. Και σταματάνε και τη ροή. Όταν όμως πισωπατάς για να αμυνθείς και παίζεις παθητική και όχι επιθετική άμυνα, τότε κάποια στιγμή θα το φας από τέτοιες καλές ομάδες. 

Παρόλα αυτά, σταθήκαμε σχετικά αξιοπρεπώς και παλέψαμε όσο μπορούσαμε δεδομένων των συνθηκών. Θα προτιμούσα δηλαδή Καραγκούνη για να κερδίζει φάουλ και να ελέγχει τον ρυθμό, Αβραάμ Παπαδόπουλο για τη δύναμή του και ταυτόχρονα τον Κυριάκο Παπαδόπουλο στο κέντρο όπως στη Σάλκε. Και ένα Σηφάκη καλύτερο και όχι σχετικά ασταθή όπως χθες. Τον Σηφάκη της Ρωσίας, για παράδειγμα. 

Τι να κάνουμε όμως; Έτσι κερδίζουν αυτοί που μας δανείζουν (με το αζημίωτο βέβαια για να μην τρώμε και κουτόχορτο) και μπορεί τώρα η Bild και η κάθε άλλη φυλλάδα να συνεχίσει τα εμετικά της άρθρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Ο Πλατινί θέλει να τσουλάει/πουλάει το προϊόν. Η Γερμανία είναι πιο εμπορική από την Ελλάδα, οπότε...


Αν ήσουν κάτοικος Αγίου Μαρίνου, ας πούμε, ή Λαπωνίας, ποια ομάδα θα προτιμούσες να συνεχίσει επειδή σε έθελγε περισσότερο το ποδόσφαιρό της; Πρόσεξες ότι η Γερμανία δεν ταμπουρώθηκε πίσω από κανένα πούλμαν ούτε στο 1-0 ούτε στο 2-1. Οπότε: χάσαμε για το Ευρώ, ρε γαμώτο. (Για το καλό της διοργάνωσης, όχι για το νόμισμα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Παρόλα αυτά, σταθήκαμε σχετικά αξιοπρεπώς και παλέψαμε όσο μπορούσαμε δεδομένων των συνθηκών. Θα προτιμούσα δηλαδή Καραγκούνη για να κερδίζει φάουλ και να ελέγχει τον ρυθμό, Αβραάμ Παπαδόπουλο για τη δύναμή του και ταυτόχρονα τον Κυριάκο Παπαδόπουλο στο κέντρο όπως στη Σάλκε. Και ένα Σηφάκη καλύτερο και όχι σχετικά ασταθή όπως χθες. Τον Σηφάκη της Ρωσίας, για παράδειγμα.



+1 --άλλωστε, προφανώς αυτό σχεδίαζε ο Σάντος, που ήξερε εδώ και κάτι μήνες ότι, αν προκρινόμασταν, θα ήμασταν δεύτεροι (ο σχεδιασμός ήταν για πίσω από τη Ρωσία, αλλά...) και θα βρίσκαμε πιθανότατα πάνω στους Γερμανούς. Αλλά όταν δεν έχεις δυο παίκτες κλειδιά γι' αυτό το ματς και οι άλλοι (που είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλή και, κυρίως, νεανική ομάδα) το αντιμετωπίζουν με σοβαρότητα του στιλ «να μη γίνουμε εμείς η Γαλλία του 2012»...

Για τον Σηφάκη, ένα μόνο σχόλιο, αφού είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν έχει επανέλθει ακόμη 100% από τον πολύμηνο τραυματισμό του. Παρά το μπόι του, είναι σχετικά κοντός (όπως και ο Τζόρβας) για σύγχρονος τερματοφύλακας, που πρέπει να συνδυάζει τις αρετές για μπακότερμα και αεράμυνα και γιασίν-το-μαύρο-χταπόδι μαζί. Η φάση του γκολ του Κλόζε είναι χαρακτηριστική. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε ο Σάντος είχε πάρει μαζί και ξεκίνησε με τον Χαλκιά.

Όσο για την τεράστια ευθύνη του δικού μας, κίτρινου αθλητικού και μη τύπου, που εν γνώσει του ανέδειξε σε νέες Θερμοπύλες ένα ματς όπου, όπως αποδείχτηκε, θα μπορούσε να πέσει χαλαρά μια εξάρα (πράγμα που ως ειδικοί, γνωρίζουν) με κίνδυνο να έχουν προκληθεί σήμερα μεγαλύτερα κύματα μίσους και να την πέφτουν αγριεμένοι πιτσιρικάδες σε τουρίστες, ό,τι και να πει κανείς, λίγο θα είναι.

Οι σαχλαμάρες που γράφουν οι Γερμανοί για το δικό τους κοινό ελάχιστα με απασχολούν. Αν θέλουν να αποβλακώνουν τους δικούς τους φανατίζοντάς τους, στην αυλή τους θα το βρουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Και η ποιοτική ανάλυση στο overlap.gr.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 23, 2012)

Δεν είπα τίποτα κοσμογονικό ή άγνωστο, νίκελ. Και δεν υπονόησα ότι αδικηθήκαμε. Μη μυγιάζεσαι, σε παρακαλώ. :)

Ούτε το 2004 παίζαμε μπάλα, αλλά δεν νομίζω να δυσαρεστήθηκες εσύ ή εγώ που το πήραμε. Έχω παρακολουθήσει πάαααααρα πολύ ποδόσφαιρο και μπορώ να σου πω με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν κερδίζει ο καλύτερος ή ο πιο θεαματικός αλλά ο πιο καλός στην τακτική. Και η Γερμανία δεν παίζει κανένα ποδόσφαιρο που βγάζει μάτια. Είναι πολύ καλύτερη βέβαια κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη από τη Γερμανία του '90 που κατέκτησε το Παγκόσμιο, αλλά όχι και Βραζιλία ή Αργεντινή στα καλά τους. Πάντα το ίδιο, πάντα το σκληρό και ψυχρό, πλην όμως αποτελεσματικό παιχνίδι. Απλώς διαφέρει η ποιότητα από γενιά σε γενιά. Και το μπόλιασμα με τη μεικτή κόσμου που έχουν σαν εθνική ομάδα έπαιξε τον ρόλο του. ;) 

Και ω ναι, είμαι λάτρης της Ιταλίας και του τρόπου που αμύνεται και παίρνει αποτελέσματα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2012)

Άζι, αυτό ακριβώς που λες για τον Νίκελ είναι εκείνο που κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω μαζί του.  Κι όλη η χάρη του ποδοσφαίρου είναι αυτή ακριβώς, ότι προσομοιώνει την ίδια τη ζωή εν γένει καθότι δεν αρκεί να 'ναι κάποιος καλύτερος στα χαρτιά ή στην τεχνική κατάρτιση για να κατισχύσει. Και δεν υπάρχει μόνο καλό ποδόσφαιρο (=100% επίθεση) έτσι όπως το φαντασιώνεται ο Νίκελ — την ίδια ακριβώς συζήτηση κάναμε άλλωστε μ' αφορμή τα στραπάτσα των Μπαρτσελόνα & Σία.

Και ο λόγος ακριβώς που πιστεύω προσωπικά πως τελικά κέρδισε η Γερμανία (με τα ελάχιστα ποδοσφαιρικά που ξέρω) δεν ήταν επειδή απλώς ήταν καλύτερη ομάδα, αλλά επειδή _προσάρμοσε _την τακτική της _ειδικά _σ' αυτό το παιχνίδι _ειδικά _στην ομάδα που 'χε ν' αντιμετωπίσει — δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα. Έπαιξε όχι γενικά κι αόριστα καλό ποδόσφαιρο, αλλά συγκεκριμένα κι εστιασμένα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ενάντια σε αυτή την ελληνική ομάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και ο λόγος ακριβώς που πιστεύω προσωπικά πως τελικά κέρδισε η Γερμανία (με τα ελάχιστα ποδοσφαιρικά που ξέρω) δεν ήταν επειδή απλώς ήταν καλύτερη ομάδα, αλλά επειδή _προσάρμοσε _την τακτική της _ειδικά _σ' αυτό το παιχνίδι _ειδικά _στην ομάδα που 'χε ν' αντιμετωπίσει — δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα. Έπαιξε όχι γενικά κι αόριστα καλό πoδόσφαιρο, αλλά *συγκεκριμένα κι εστιασμένα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο* ενάντια σε αυτή την ελληνική ομάδα.


Μα αυτός είναι ο λόγος που οι ίδιοι οι Γερμανοί έχουν αρχίσει να θεωρούν αυτή την ομάδα των 23-25χρονων την καλύτερη που είχαν ποτέ. Και το στηρίζουν με δεδομένα:

(1) Ο…Insider της Γερμανίας στους «Insiders»
(2) Personnel (wiki)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 23, 2012)

Εύγε κι από εμένα στον Ζαζ για την ανάλυσή του!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Εύγε κι από εμένα στον Ζαζ για την ανάλυσή του!


Με κολακεύουν εξόχως τα καλά σας λόγια, παίδες, που δεν είμαι δα και κανένας ποδοσφαιρεπαΐων! :)


----------



## Inachus (Jun 23, 2012)

Να ένα βιντεάκι που βρήκα στον guardian με "κινούμενα" σχέδια για τον αγώνα "Ελλάδα-Γερμανία":


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα αυτός είναι ο λόγος που οι ίδιοι οι Γερμανοί έχουν αρχίσει να θεωρούν αυτή την ομάδα των 23-25χρονων την καλύτερη που είχαν ποτέ.


Εμένα μου άρεσε σε αυτήν την ομάδα επίσης το ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό απαρτίζεται από Γερμανούς που είναι μετανάστες πρώτης και δεύτερης γενιάς, με αρχική καταγωγή από χώρες της Αφρικής, την Τουρκία, την Ισπανία, τέτοια. Κάτι που μάλλον θ' αργήσουμε να το δούμε στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2012)

Στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ούτε τη μετανάστευση της Γερμανίας, ούτε μεταναστεύουν προς εμάς από τη δεκαετία του '60. 
Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι μας λείπουν γενικά οι "Έλληνες" αθλητές. Ολόκληρη ολυμπιακή αποστολή είχαμε το 2004 που είχε μέσα από Αμερικανούς μέχρι Γεωργιανούς που δεν ήξεραν κατά πού πέφτει η Ελλάδα πριν το ουρανοκατέβατο διαβατήριο.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 24, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εμένα μου άρεσε σε αυτήν την ομάδα επίσης το ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό απαρτίζεται από Γερμανούς που είναι μετανάστες πρώτης και δεύτερης γενιάς, με αρχική καταγωγή από χώρες της Αφρικής, την Τουρκία, την Ισπανία, τέτοια. Κάτι που μάλλον θ' αργήσουμε να το δούμε στην Ελλάδα.



Η εικόνα αυτή αποτυπώνεται άριστα παρακάτω: 







Τώρα πόσο δόκιμη είναι μια τέτοια εικόνα; Σχετικό. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι παν μέτρο άριστον, αυτοί έχουν ξεπεράσει τα όρια της υπερβολής και βαδίζουν πλέον στην περιοχή του κιτς. 

Είναι όπως περίπου τότε που είχε εφαρμοστεί για πρώτη φορά ο *κανονισμός Μπόσμαν*. Έχανε η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα. Για να μη μιλήσουμε για τη γνωστή σκηνή από ταινία της Βλαχοπούλου 



SBE said:


> Στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ούτε τη μετανάστευση της Γερμανίας, ούτε μεταναστεύουν προς εμάς από τη δεκαετία του '60.
> Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι μας λείπουν γενικά οι "Έλληνες" αθλητές. Ολόκληρη ολυμπιακή αποστολή είχαμε το 2004 που είχε μέσα από Αμερικανούς μέχρι Γεωργιανούς που δεν ήξεραν κατά πού πέφτει η Ελλάδα πριν το ουρανοκατέβατο διαβατήριο.



Παρομοίως για την τότε εθνική ομάδα μπέιζμπολ. Άπαντες ελληνοαμερικάνοι ή σκέτο αμερικάνοι που θυμήθηκαν ή ανακάλυψαν ότι έχουν και δεύτερη πατρίδα. Εντάξει είπαμε αλλά όχι κι έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Η ανάλυση της ξανθιάς (την καταθέτω με «πλήρη και απόλυτη εξουσιοδότησή» της):



> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τις βαθυστόχαστες αναλύσεις σας ούτε πηγαίνω στις σελίδες που μας στέλνετε για διάβασμα, γιατί εκεί υπάρχουν και άγνωστες λέξεις. Εγώ βλέπω τα ματς σαν να είναι ταινίες του Τζέιμς Μποντ, όχι του Αλμοδοβάρ. Ας πούμε, το σημερινό αγώνα, που έπαιζαν δυο σπουδαίες ομάδες, η μια ήταν η Ισπανία, την άλλη δεν τη θυμάμαι, τον βαρέθηκα, και ίσως να φταίει που δεν έπαιζε η Ελλάδα. Πάντως, όση ανάλυση και να μου κάνετε, εγώ βαρέθηκα – να το κρύψω;
> 
> Ο χθεσινός αγώνας μού άρεσε πάρα πάρα πολύ, δεν ξεκόλλησα τα μάτια μου, κι ας έλειπαν κι ο Νικοπολίτης (αυτός έχει φύγει για τα καλά, έτσι;) κι ο Καραγκούνης. Δεν πειράζει, καλός ήταν κι ο Ζυλ. Το παιχνίδι είχε συνεχές ενδιαφέρον κι ας ήταν στο μισό γήπεδο. Καλύτερα από το να τρέχουν πάνω κάτω, μια στο ένα μισό και μια στο άλλο, που είναι και ζαλιστικό. Νομίζω, είδαμε και περισσότερες φάσεις έτσι και είχα και περισσότερη αγωνία, τώρα θα το φάμε, τώρα θα το φάμε, ώσπου το φάγαμε. Αφού κάποια στιγμή από το άγχος και επειδή ήμουνα σίγουρη ότι θα τα φάμε, σκέφτηκα: Μα χάθηκε να μας τα ρίξουν νωρίς νωρίς, όπως έκαναν εκείνοι οι άλλοι στα πρώτα πέντε λεπτά, να μην έχουμε και το άγχος;
> 
> ...


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 24, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω λίγο αυτή τη δυσφημιστικού χαρακτήρα αφίσα με την "εθνική Γερμανίας", την οποία παρέθεσε ο LostVerse και η οποία εσχάτως (δηλ. πριν και μετά τον αγώνα της εθνικής μας με τους Γερμανούς) κυκλοφορεί ευρέως στο ελληνόφωνο διαδίκτυο.

Καταρχάς, γιατί δυσφημιστική, θα μου πείτε; Δεν θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί ως ύμνος στη... διαπολιτισμικότητα της ποδοσφαιρικής Γερμανίας; Όχι, γιατί δίπλα στους ποδοσφαιριστές έχει και τον (Ουρουγουανό) διαιτητή Χόρχε Λαρριόνδα. Είναι π.χ. σαν εγώ που είμαι παναθηναϊκός να βγάλω αφίσα του ΟΣΦΠ με τους παίχτες και τον Καλόπουλο μαζί. Οπότε, ποιος έβγαλε αυτήν την αφίσα; Έ, κάποιοι που έπαιξαν κρίσιμο παιχνίδι κόντρα στους Γερμανούς και το έχασαν, παιχνίδι το οποίο διαιτήτευσε ο προαναφεθείς Ουρουγουανός. Για να σας βοηθήσω πρόκειται για κάποιους που περνιούνται για βασιλιάδες του αθλητικού πνεύματος, πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς, που παραδέχονται την ανωτερότητα του αντιπάλου χωρίς να διαμαρτύρονται για την ήττα τους κ.λπ., κ.λπ.

Για αυτό άλλωστε και δεν πρόκειται για την τωρινή εθνική Γερμανίας, αλλά για την ομάδα που αγωνίστηκε στο Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο της Νότιας Αφρικής (τότε έγινε το επίμαχο παιχνίδι).

Πάμε και στα επιμέρους: ο Ζερόμ Μπόατενγκ είναι γεννημένος στο Βερολίνο, από Γερμανίδα μητέρα. Ο Σαμί Χεντίρα γεννήθηκε στη Στουτγάρδη και η μητέρα του είναι, επίσης, Γερμανίδα. Ο Μεσούτ Εζίλ γεννήθηκε στο Γκέλζενκίρχεν. Ο Μάριο Γκόμεζ είναι γεννημένος στο Ρίντλιγκεν (η μητέρα του είναι Γερμανίδα). Από αυτούς που ήταν στην αποστολή του 2010, αλλά όχι στη φετινή, o Αόγκο είναι γεννημένος στην Καρλσρούη από Γερμανίδα μητέρα, o Ταστσί στο Έσσλινγκεν. 
Από τη φετινή ομάδα, εκτός Γερμανίας είναι γεννημένοι μόνον ο Κλόζε (γεννήθηκε στο Οπόλε της Πολωνίας κι οι γονείς του εγκαταστάθηκαν στη Γερμανία όταν αυτός ήταν 9 ετών) κι ο Ποντόλσκι (στο Γκλιβίτσε της Πολωνίας, αλλά ζει στη Γερμανία από 2 ετών!). O Τροχόφσκι, που δεν είναι μέλος της τωρινής ομάδας, είναι κι αυτός γεννημένος στην Πολωνία από Πολωνούς γονείς, οι οποίοι όμως μετανάστευσαν στη Γερμανία όταν ο σημερινός παίκτης ήταν πέντε ετών (και μάλιστα ως έχοντες "γερμανική καταγωγή", με κριτήρια όχι εθνοτικά, αλλά καθαρά νομικά: κατάγονται από την τέως Δυτική Πρωσία, δηλ. από περιοχή που ανήκε στη γερμανική επικράτεια ως το 1919). Τέλος, ο βοσνιακής καταγωγής Μαρίν ζει στη Γερμανία από τα δύο του. Καθαρή περίπτωση ποδοσφαιρικής πολιτογράφησης ήταν αυτή του Βραζιλιάνου Κακάου (μέλος της αποστολής του 2010), ο οποίος παίζει πάντως σε γερμανικές ομάδες από τα 19 του.

Συμπέρασμα: οι Γερμανοί δεν έχουν κάνει απολύτως τίποτε το αθέμιτο (μία πολιτογράφηση μόνο κι αυτή ποδοσφαιριστή που είχε ήδη δεκαετή παρουσία στα γερμανικά γήπεδα). Σχεδόν όλοι οι "αλλοδαπής καταγωγής" ποδοσφαιριστές της εθνικής τους είναι γεννημένοι στη Γερμανία ή, τουλάχιστον, είναι αναθρεμμένοι ποδοσφαιρικά στη χώρα αυτή. Οι Γερμανοί δεν έκλεψαν τα ταλέντα κανενός. Αυτοί τα εκπαίδευσαν. Μπορούμε απλώς να διαπιστώσουμε ότι η ένταξη και ενσωμάτωση των παιδιών μεταναστών στη γερμανική κοινωνία είναι απολύτως επιτυχής όταν πρόκειται για τον ευγενή χώρο του ποδοσφαίρου. Λογικότατο. Αυτό και τίποτε παραπάνω. Γιατί δεν το κρύβω ότι οι απαιτήσεις κάποιων για "φυλετική καθαρότητα" των μελών εθνικών ομάδων ποδοσφαίρου με ενοχλούν.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2012)

Για να συνεχίσω λίγο στη γραμμή του Ρογήρου, η UEFA έχει πιάσει καλά το νόημα και, στην προσπάθειά της να ενισχύσει κάπως το τοπικό χρώμα σε συλλογικό επίπεδο (αλλά και να βάλει λίγο φρένο στη μεταγραφική μανία των πλούσιων συλλόγων) έχει βάλει περιορισμούς στο ρόστερ των ομάδων που αγωνίζονται στο Champions League και στο Europa League, περιορισμούς που αγνοούν όμως σκοπίμως το κριτήριο της ιθαγένειας. Έτσι, στην 25άδα των παικτών που δηλώνει κάθε σύλλογος στην UEFA, υπάρχει η υποχρέωση οι τέσσερις τουλάχιστον θέσεις να καλύπτονται από association-trained παίκτες (δηλαδή παίκτες που μεταξύ των 15 και των 21 τους χρόνων έχουν συμπληρώσει τουλάχιστον μια τριετία σε ομάδα της ομοσπονδίας στην οποία ανήκει ο εν λόγω σύλλογος) και άλλες τέσσερις από club-trained παίκτες (δηλαδή παίκτες που μεταξύ των 15 και των 21 τους χρόνων έχουν συμπληρώσει τουλάχιστον μια τριετία στον ίδιο τον σύλλογο). Εάν δεν έχεις συμπληρώσει τις οκτώ αυτές θέσεις, μειώνεται αντίστοιχα ο αριθμός των παικτών που δηλώνεις: εάν δεν έχεις ούτε έναν association-trained ή club-trained (οι δυο κατηγορίες μαζί λέγονται locally trained) τότε δηλώνεις μόλις 18 παίκτες (υπάρχει και η λίστα Β με τους πιτσιρικάδες αλλά ας μην το κάνω πιο πολύπλοκο). [Παρεμπιπτόντως, τίθεται ένα θέμα ορολογίας εδώ, δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη ελληνική απόδοση στους όρους αυτούς, και κάθε δημοσιογράφος βάζει όποιον του κατέβει.] Ο Κώστας Μήτρογλου, για παράδειγμα, Έλληνας από Έλληνες γονείς και δυστυχώς για εμάς τους Ολυμπιακούς περισσότερο Έλληνας κι από τους Έλληνες στη νοοτροπία, θα αγωνίζεται του χρόνου στις ευρωπαϊκές διοργανώσεις με τον Ολυμπιακό ως κοινοτικός, δηλαδή ως γερμανικό ποδοσφαιρικό προϊόν, γιατί ήρθε στην Ελλάδα στα 19 του και δεν συμπλήρωσε τριετία. Αντιθέτως, δυο βραζιλιανάκια που είχε φέρει στην Ελλάδα ο Ολυμπιακός στα 15 τους, θα αγωνιστούν ως ντόπιο, Ολυμπιακό προϊόν αν ποτέ δηλωθούν στην Uefa. Η Ρεάλ είχε στη σύνθεσή της από πέρυσι τον χαφ Γκρανέρο, που δεν ήταν του ίδιου επιπέδου με τους άλλους αστέρες, γιατί είχε το πλεονέκτημα να είναι το μοναδικό προϊόν των ακαδημιών της. 

H Uefa ενδιαφέρεται λοιπόν μόνο για την ποδοσφαιρική ιθαγένεια, και όχι για την εθνική ταυτότητα. Αυτό βέβαια δημιουργεί ένα παράπλευρο πρόβλημα, του παιδομαζώματος σε επίπεδο σκλαβοπάζαρου που κάνουν οι μεγάλοι σύλλογοι, και της συνακόλουθης εκμετάλλευσης μικρών παιδιών, ιδίως στην Αφρική και τη Λατινική Αμερική, από δίκτυα μεσαζόντων που τάζουν λαμπρό μέλλον στα χαμίνια στις αλάνες και αποσπούν χρήματα από τους γονείς τους, οι οποίοι, μες στην απελπισία τους, τζογάρουν σε μια οικονομική σωτηρία που δεν έρχεται σχεδόν ποτέ. Αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις σπουδαίες αναλύσεις, ακόμα και της ξανθιάς... :) 



> Αν ήσουν κάτοικος Αγίου Μαρίνου, ας πούμε, ή Λαπωνίας



Συμπληρώνω σε αυτό που είπε ο νίκελ παραπάνω. Αν ήμουν κάτοικος Αγίου Μαρίνου ή Λαπωνίας και είχα εθνική ομάδα θα είχα πρότυπο την εθνική Ελλάδας του 2004 και του 2012. Αλλά ειδικά του 2004. Όλοι πίσω με επιθετική άμυνα (αλά ΠΑΟ στο μπάσκετ) και μπροστά φωτιά στις αντεπιθέσεις ή κρατώντας την μπάλα και χτυπώντας με κάποιες κάθετες πάσες. 

Να μη θυμίσω τώρα τα κλισέ Δαυίδ-Γολιάθ και μπλα μπλα. 

Ο δυνατός βάζει τη δύναμη και την υπεροχή που τα σαρώνει όλα και ο αδύναμος επιστρατεύει την πονηριά/εξυπνάδα, τον αιφνιδιασμό, την τακτική. Μπορεί να μη γεμίζει στάδια, να μην κόβει εισιτήρια, να μην φτιάχνει μπλουζάκια, αλλά αντικειμενικός ή μη δεν μπορείς παρά να θαυμάσεις την ψυχή και την αυταπάρνηση και εν τέλει το επίτευγμα. 

Για τους παλιότερους θυμίζω το Ιταλία-Βραζιλία του 1982. Ίσως η καλύτερη Βραζιλία όλων των εποχών έπεσε πάνω στον Ντίνο Τζοφ και τον άσημο Πάολο Ρόσι και την πονηριά και ψυχή των Ιταλών.


----------



## Resident (Jun 24, 2012)

> Όλοι πίσω με επιθετική άμυνα (αλά ΠΑΟ στο μπάσκετ)



Αζι, θα διαφωνήσω. Στο μπάσκετ, ο ΠΑΟ ξέρει να παίζει και άμυνα και επίθεση και πολύ καλά μάλιστα. Άσχετο, αν λόγω ονόματος, τίτλων κ.α. του επιτρέπουν οι διαιτητές να παίζει λίγο παραπάνω επιθετική άμυνα .


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 24, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω λίγο αυτή τη δυσφημιστικού χαρακτήρα αφίσα με την "εθνική Γερμανίας", την οποία παρέθεσε ο LostVerse και η οποία εσχάτως (δηλ. πριν και μετά τον αγώνα της εθνικής μας με τους Γερμανούς) κυκλοφορεί ευρέως στο ελληνόφωνο διαδίκτυο.



Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι δυσφημιστική, μάλλον σατιρική θα την έλεγα και ως προς αυτό είναι μάλλον πετυχημένη. 
Αυτό που όντως είναι δυσφημιστικό ξεφεύγοντας από τα επίπεδα της σάτιρας, είναι η παράθεση και του διαιτητή στο ρόστερ. Εκ του αποτελέσματος κρίνοντας κάτι τέτοιο είναι άδικο, εφόσον μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον δεν πέρασε χάρη στη διαιτησία. Και ειδικά με εμάς, ο διαιτητής ήταν μάλλον θεατής. 
Πάντως αντίστοιχη στάση κρατούσαν για εμάς οι Πορτογάλοι το 2004, όταν πριν τον τελικό θεωρούσαν ότι ο Μερκ θα ήταν κάτι σαν 12ος παίκτης μας. 



> Είναι π.χ. σαν εγώ που είμαι παναθηναϊκός να βγάλω αφίσα του ΟΣΦΠ με τους παίχτες και τον Καλόπουλο μαζί.



Ή αν ήσουν ολυμπιακός, αφίσα του ΠΑΟ με τους παίκτες και τον Κάκο αγκαλιά :devil:



> Καθαρή περίπτωση ποδοσφαιρικής πολιτογράφησης ήταν αυτή του Βραζιλιάνου Κακάου (μέλος της αποστολής του 2010), ο οποίος παίζει πάντως σε γερμανικές ομάδες από τα 19 του.



Έχουμε και εμείς αντίστοιχο, στο πρόσωπο του μεγάλου Ντανιέλ Μπατίστα, του πρώτου έγχρωμου (sic) ποδοσφαιριστή της εθνικής. 



> Καταρχάς, γιατί δυσφημιστική, θα μου πείτε; Δεν θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί ως ύμνος στη... διαπολιτισμικότητα της ποδοσφαιρικής Γερμανίας;



Δε νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με διαπολιτισμικότητα με την στενή έννοια του όρου. Αν σκεφτείς π.χ. ότι υπάρχουν κοντά 4 εκατομμύρια Τούρκοι στην Γερμανία, δεν είναι περίεργο να υπάρχουν και 2 τουρκικής καταγωγής παίκτες στην εθνική Γερμανίας. Θα έλεγα μάλλον το αντίθετο θα ήταν περίεργο, ειδικά αν σκεφτείς ότι η κάθε εθνική ομάδα αντιμετωπίζεται από τις εκάστοτε ομοσπονδίες ως προϊόν, επομένως πρέπει να ικανοποιηθούν οι πελάτες στους οποίους απευθύνεται το προϊόν, δεν πρέπει; :) Άμα ξέρουν και καλή μπαλίτσα ακόμα καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2012)

Ειδικά για τους τουρκικής καταγωγής ποδοσφαιριστές στη Γερμανία, γίνεται μεγάλη μάχη από ανιχνευτές (δεν μου πήγαινε να γράψω σκάουτερ) και της γερμανικής, και της τουρκικής ποδοσφαιρικής ομοσπονδίας, για να προλάβουν να καπαρώσουν πρώτοι το ταλέντο. Τώρα τελευταία, χάρη στον Εζίλ, έχουν πάρει κεφάλι οι Γερμανοί (πιο πολλές αγωνιστικές προοπτικές, πιο καλά λεφτά).


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2012)

Ναι, έχει δίκιο ο Resident πιο πάνω. Επιθετική άμυνα στο ποδόσφαιρο νοείται η άμυνα που ξεκινάει από τον σέντερ φορ που πιέζει τα αντίπαλα μπακ και συνεχίζει στα αμυντικά χαφ με τεράστια πνευμόνια που καταπίνουν την πρώτη μπαλιά και δυσχεραίνουν το έργο του οργανωτή της αντίπαλης ομάδας. Και στη συνέχεια φτάνει το κύμα κάπως εξασθενημένο στα μπακ που βγαίνουν κι αυτοί πρώτοι στην μπάλα και αναγκάζουν τον αντίπαλο να πασχίζει για να την πάρει. Δεν πισωπατάνε για να τους βάλει ο αντίπαλος στην περιοχή λίγο λίγο, αλλά του βγαίνουν μαχητικά και τον αναγκάζουν ή να κάνει ντρίπλα ή να χάσει την μπάλα ή να δώσει βεβιασμένα.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ειδικά για τους τουρκικής καταγωγής ποδοσφαιριστές στη Γερμανία, γίνεται μεγάλη μάχη από ανιχνευτές (δεν μου πήγαινε να γράψω σκάουτερ) και της γερμανικής, και της τουρκικής ποδοσφαιρικής ομοσπονδίας, για να προλάβουν να καπαρώσουν πρώτοι το ταλέντο.


Το ζήτημα δεν είναι ποιος θα καπαρώσει πρώτος το ταλέντο, αλλά και ποια Εθνική θα επιλέξει στη συνέχεια ο παίκτης. Ποδοσφαιριστές με διπλή υπηκοότητα έχουν δικαίωμα να επιλέξουν Εθνική ακόμη κι αν έχουν αγωνιστεί σε Εθνική μικρότερων ηλικιών της μιας από τις δύο χώρες. Οι αδελφοί Μπόατενγκ είναι το κλασικό παράδειγμα: αμφότεροι γεννήθηκαν στη Γερμανία και έπαιξαν στις μικρές Εθνικές της Γερμανίας, αλλά ο μεγάλος αδελφός, ο Κέβιν-Πρινς, επέλεξε να αγωνιστεί στην Εθνική Γκάνας τελικά, όπως ο θείος του, ενώ ο μικρός αδελφός, ο Τζερόμ, αγωνίζεται στην Εθνική Γερμανίας. Αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα θα έχουμε συντόμως και εμείς. Ο Παναγιώτης Βλαχοδήμος που πήρε πρόσφατα ο Ολυμπιακός, αγωνίστηκε ήδη στις Εθνικές Νέων και Ελπίδων της Ελλάδας (όσο ζούσε ακόμη στη Γερμανία), και λογικά θα βρεθεί κάποια στιγμή στην Εθνική Ανδρών. Έχει όμως και έναν μικρό αδελφό, τον Οδυσσέα, που είναι βασικός σε όλες τις μικρές Εθνικές της Γερμανίας και πιθανότατα θα συνεχίσει να αγωνίζεται με τα γερμανικά χρώματα, καθώς θεωρείται πολύ μεγάλο ταλέντο στη θέση του τερματοφύλακα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Εμείς ξέρουμε ευκολότερους και ωραιότερους τρόπους για το 4-2.


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 25, 2012)

Και μην ξεχνάμε τον Χολέβα. Έναν Γερμανό είχαμε κι εμείς κι αυτόν τιμωρημένο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι το μάτς του περασμένου Σαββάτου μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Γερμανίας δεν αφορούσε τις εθνικές ποδοσφαίρου αλλά μπάσκετ. Το αποτέλεσμα το πιθανότερο θα ήταν νικηφόρο για την εθνική μας, πόσω μάλλον που φαίνεται ότι ο Νοβίτσκυ δεν θα ξαναπαίξει με του Γερμανούς οπότε θα ήταν και θριαμβευτικό. Πλην του ’93 ο κανόνας είναι αυτός-το μπάσκετ στη χώρα μας εμφανίζει διαρκώς νέα ταλέντα και αφομοιώνει όλες τις εξελίξεις του αθλήματος, ενώ η Γερμανία παίζει παρωχημένο μπάσκετ και περιμένει τα πάντα από έναν παίκτη. Τι συμπεράσματα θα έβγαζε κάποιος που θα είχε την επιπολαιότητα να προβάλει τα εθνικά χαρακτηριστικά των δύο λαών (στον βαθμό που υπάρχουν τέτοια) στο παιχνίδι ανάμεσα στις ομάδες τους, κάτι που έγινε κατά κόρον για τις ομάδες ποδοσφαίρου;

Το πρώτο συμπέρασμα θα ήταν ότι ο ελληνικός λαός διακρίνεται από αγωνιστικότητα, πείσμα, εργατικότητα, πάθος, προσήλωση στον στόχο, ομαδικό πνεύμα, φαντασία, νεωτερικότητα, στρατηγική σκέψη, μεθοδικότητα, πειθαρχία και υπομονή. Η σοβαρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζει τον αντίπαλο η ελληνικά ομάδα, η συστηματική μελέτη που του έχει κάνει, τα ψυχικά αποθέματα να γυρίσει το ματς αν κάπου στραβώσει, η επιμονή στην άμυνα και την αλληλοκάλυψη, οι ασίστ στο παιχνίδι που κάνουν ήρωα τον συμπαίκτη, η αφοσίωση στην χαμαλίδικη δουλειά που δεν σε κάνει σταρ και ένας μακρύς ακόμα κατάλογος από χαρίσματα της ομάδας, θα προσέδιδαν στον ελληνικό λαό αρετές που μάλλον δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη σκέψη ότι τον χαρακτηρίζουν.

Από την άλλη οι Γερμανοί διακρίνονται από αστοχία (πότε άλλωστε οι Γερμανοί πετυχαίνουν τους στόχους τους; ), έλλειψη φαντασίας και δημιουργικότητας, αδυναμία να παρακολουθήσουν τις καινοτομίες στο μπάσκετ και τη ζωή, έλλειψη σοβαρότητας στην ανάλυση του παιχνιδιού και γενικότερα, έλλειψη ομαδικού πνεύματος (τα πάντα τα κάνει ένας παίκτης), κακή οργάνωση του παιχνιδιού από τους πόιντ γκαρντ (καλά τώρα από οργάνωση οι Γερμανοί είναι γνωστό ότι δεν σκίζουν), κακή τεχνική (χρειάζεται δουλειά και εξάσκηση και οι Γερμανοί είναι παραλίες), απουσία αυτοματισμών (λαός του ό,τι κάτσει) ανισορροπία άμυνας-επίθεσης (γνωστός ανισόρροπος λαός), αργό παιχνίδι (γνωστός τεμπέλικος λαός), χάνουν τα ριμπάουντ (από μαχητικότητα βράστα ). Θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε μέχρι αύριο. Το μπάσκετ είναι λιγότερο μαζικό από το ποδόσφαιρο αλλά καθόλου παρακατιανό- παίζεται σε όλες τις ηπείρους.​


_Αβαθής ταύτιση_, Ανδρέας Πετρουλάκης, στο σημερινό protagon. Η συνέχεια, εδώ.

Από γλωσσικά, να φάνε και οι κότες, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να ασχολείσαι με τα γλωσσικά στο πρόταγκον...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Ο αγώνας είναι ιβηρικός, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μέχρι τώρα (84') είναι σιβηρικό — κάτω από το μηδέν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2012)

Άντε ν' αρχίσουν τα ενδεκάμετρα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2012)

Η ξανθιά ρωτάει: «Τι έχουν πάθει όλοι, λες και ζήλεψαν το δικό μας σκορ;»


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 28, 2012)

Xo! Xo! Xo! Δοκτορούκο ζεις; :twit: :clap: :lol:


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2012)

Η ξανθιά είπε: «Καλά που έριξαν οι Γερμανοί λάδια στη μικρή τους περιοχή και έγινε θρίλερ το παιχνίδι».


----------



## sarant (Jun 28, 2012)

Cosí vi battono coloro che vi devono dei soldi
(έτσι σας κερδάνε αυτοί που σας χρωστάνε)


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 29, 2012)

Το νέο βίντεο με τον Πίου πάντως όλα τα λεφτά


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 29, 2012)

Η μελαχρινή Ιταλίδα είπε: "Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το ποδόσφαιρο και παίρνουμε καμιά χαρά και κόβεται και το αλαζονικό υφάκι μερικών..." :) 

Και το παρελθόν οδηγός για το παρόν... :clap:


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 29, 2012)

Γίνεται να λείπει από τους ιταλικούς θριάμβους αυτό το παιχνίδι; Δεν γίνεται!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 29, 2012)

Σωστός ο Ρογήρος! 

Και δείτε εδώ ότι φυσικά δεν συνδέουμε μόνο εμείς το ποδόσφαιρο με την πολιτική. Πώς είναι δυνατόν άλλωστε όταν υπάρχει τέτοιο σημείο αναφοράς και γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα από ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο και μια συγκεκριμένη χώρα;

http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/562991


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Και δείτε εδώ ότι φυσικά δεν συνδέουμε μόνο εμείς το ποδόσφαιρο με την πολιτική.



Δεν αξίζει να συζητήσουμε την πολιτικοποίηση του ποδοσφαίρου, ιδίως την δια πληρεξουσίων.



azimuthios said:


> Πώς είναι δυνατόν άλλωστε όταν υπάρχει τέτοιο σημείο αναφοράς και γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα από ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο και μια συγκεκριμένη χώρα;



Αλλά την ποδοσφαιροποίηση της πολιτικής θα την [ξανα]συζητήσουμε εκεί που πρέπει, όταν πρέπει (δηλαδή όταν θα έχουμε περάσει οι τωρινές φούριες μου). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2012)

Ψτ!

Έχει τελικό σήμερα!

Και η δεύτερη σειρά φωτογραφιών από την Μπόστον Γκλόουμπ. Τι σας θυμίζει η φωτό του Σαμαρά (#33); Hint: Διαπρέπει στο σκοτσέζικο πρωτάθλημα με την ομάδα που ονομάζεται...


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Δεν έχει φιλάθλους σήμερα... Να πείτε άμα βρείτε. (Κουίζ, αδυνατώ να απαντήσω.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2012)

Ως παίκτης της Σέλτικ, δεν μοιάζει με αυτά τα ξεμαλλιασμένα ιρλανδέζικα/κέλτικα ξωτικά;


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2012)

...
Them pictsies you mean, the Nac Mac Feegle, the Wee Free Men, the Little Men, the 'Person or Persons Unknown, Believed to be Armed'? 
Though too big in stature to call him wee, Samaras does have the Mac Feegle knack, but he needs the appropriate haircut.  
George the Gonetackle, distant cousin of William the Gonnagle, several countries removed. Crivens! I kicked meself in ma ain heid!


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Εννοείς αυτή τη διαφήμιση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2012)

Σκεφτόμουν κάτι τέτοιο:


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Είναι απίστευτοι οι άνθρωποι. Το θέλουν το ρεκόρ τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Και φτιάξανε και κανά δυο καινούργια...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2012)

Μπα... καθόλου απίστευτοι. Η Ιταλία ήταν ανύπαρκτη. Όχι ότι αυτή η Ισπανία δεν είναι καλή ομάδα, αλλά είναι στα όριά της. Μηδέν θέαμα σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπλιαξ. Μια αηδία ήταν ο αγώνας. Μια απογοήτευση το φετινό γιούρο. Ξεκίνησα υποστηρίζοντας Ελλάδα (τι παράξενο!), μετά Αγγλία, Γερμανία και τέλος Ιταλία. Τόσο μεγάλη φόλα έχω να φάω από το '98 που πήρε το μουντιάλ η Γαλλία (αργκ!).



Έκανες κι εσύ το δικό σου ρεκόρ: ρεκόρ υποστήριξης χαμένων!

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε Ευρώ. Μέχρι να έρθει το επόμενο, έχω ξεχάσει το προηγούμενο. Μα τι λέω; Μέχρι να έρθει το φθινόπωρο θα το έχω ξεχάσει!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 2, 2012)

*Συνέβη, επειδή αυτή η Ισπανία έπρεπε να γραφτεί στην ιστορία
*

Μας έχει γίνει συνήθεια να βλέπουμε τους πανηγυρισμούς των Ισπανών για την κατάκτηση τροπαίων.

Τόσο, που θυμόμαστε όλοι τον Πέπε Ρέινα μολονότι δεν παίζει ποτέ στην Εθνική Ισπανίας.

Φτάσαμε, όχι μόνο οι Έλληνες αλλά οι Ευρωπαίοι γενικότερα, να μιλάμε για την boring Ισπανία, διότι τόσο μας έχει καλομάθει αυτή η ομάδα, με το α λα Μπαρτσελόνα ποδόσφαιρό της, που μοιάζει βγαλμένο από το playstation.


Γι’ αυτό, ή και γι’ αυτό, έφτασε ένα μεγάλο μέρος του κοινού, των ποδοσφαιρόφιλων, να υποστηρίζει κάθε αντίπαλο των Ισπανών. Για να πάψει να είναι μονότονο, για να σπάσει η ρουτίνα και να ξαναπροκύψει το ενδιαφέρον για την κατάκτηση των τροπαίων.

Ναι, καλά όλα αυτά, κι υπήρχαν και πολλοί λόγοι για να υποστηρίζουμε αρκετοί την Ιταλία σε αυτό τον τελικό. Μόνο που αυτό που συνέβη στο Κίεβο είναι αυτό που άξιζε να συμβεί, για την ιστορία. Για να την γράψει αυτή την ομάδα η ιστορία ως την πρώτη Ευρωπαία Εθνική που κατάφερε να σηκώσει τρία σερί μεγάλα τρόπαια. Για να γίνει «αθάνατη» και να τοποθετηθεί στο ύψος που της αξίζει στη βιτρίνα της ιστορίας του παγκοσμίου ποδοσφαίρου.

Αξίζει σε αυτή τη γενιά του ισπανικού ποδοσφαίρου, στην αντίληψη των Ισπανών για το ποδόσφαιρο και στην δουλειά που έχουν κάνει οι Ισπανοί στο άθλημα σε εθνικό και συλλογικό επίπεδο, να ανεβούν στο υψηλότερο σκαλί της ευρωπαϊκής ιστορίας του αθλήματος.

Ναι, η ρουτίνα και η μονοτονία είναι εχθροί του ποδοσφαίρου. Για αυτή την Ισπανία όμως έπρεπε να γίνει η εξαίρεση. Διότι στη διάρκεια της τελευταίας 5ετίας έχει πλησιάσει τόσο πολύ το τέλειο σε επίπεδο εθνικού ποδοσφαίρου. Κι αυτό έπρεπε να καταγραφεί ιστορικά.

*Του Βασίλη Σαμπράκου*


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 2, 2012)

Άξιος ο νικητής, αλλά νομίζω πως και η παράσταση του ηττημένου κάθε άλλο παρά απαρατήρητη πέρασε. Ειδικά αυτού του ηττημένου! 

http://www.sday.gr/Articles/Xristos-Sotirakopoulos/%CE%A9%CE%B4%CE%B7-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BD-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%B3%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%BF-%CE%91%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%B1.aspx?feed=SDay-gr


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 2, 2012)

Αν και δεν τον συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Η διακύμανση του ενδιαφέροντος για τις ομάδες του Euro 2012 στο Twitter:







Εικόνα από το άρθρο με τον ελαφρώς παραπλανητικό τίτλο Διαδραστικός αθλητισμός, στο σημερινό πρόταγκον.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 6, 2012)

Η Τσεχία και η Σουηδία λίγο στο φτύσιμο νομίζω...


----------

